# Gaggia Classic has blocked holes in pannarello wand



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

Started with this machine new about 6-7 weeks ago and was getting good froth however I believe the air holes in the plastic wand head have been blocked and i now get froth at the top of the milk jug but non frothy milk underneath. I would appreciate some advice about a) unblocking and b) preventing this recurring.

Thank you

Jamie


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Been a long time since I've used one of those but if I recall they come apart very easily, both the shaft and the whole assembly can be removed from the metal pipe.









There's also this:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/wll-documents/Gaggia/Classic/ALL_MODELS_Pannarello_No_Froth_Fix.pdf

In terms of prevention, with a panarello you really have to take it apart and clean it after every use. Unlike a traditional steam arm, purging it is not enough as milk can remain and dry up in any number of places.

Puly Caff do a special steam wand cleaning product, but I don't think there any need if you're cleaning it properly.


----------



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks for your help catpuccino, whilst I have wiped and steam blasted the frother each time, I haven't been pulling it apart other than occasionally. The sleeve is definately protruding and I confess to having tried to get a fine needle into the holes also soaking in boiling water but no joy. I guess plastic is cheap but it seems challenging to keep clean/clear.


----------



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

Just to add the machine came with this wand...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a small nick in the top end of the long sleeve, this admits air to help frothing, make sure it is kept clean and free of dried milk


----------



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

so it isn't the tiny holes about quarter inch down from the top with white dots that look like milk.... no wonder I cant get a needle through then. So I must have another problem which I guess can only be technique ?/


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Most people replace the panarello for a Rancilio Silvia steam wand. The V1/2 one is pretty much a straight swap (especially if you get a pre-modified one with a Gaggia nut already in it) or Ferrari Espresso sell a V3 kit which while being better, is alot more involved to fit (some drilling required).


----------



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

Ashcroc

Many thanks for that. Ive just order a V1/V2 Modified (for Gaggia) one

I guess I had better read up on technique before this arrives.

Anyone off hand have a good forum link to start learning whilst waiting for it to arrive please?

My apologies if I am asking too much its just that whilst I am happy to do the research I would prefer input from experienced forum members.

Ashcroc et al much appreciated

Jamie


----------



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

Received the V1/V2 pre 2015 ready Silvia Rancilio wand kit which has a rubber O-Ring at the top.

From Youtube videos I gather that when the Panarello wand is removed this will leave an O-Ring in the machine.

Qu: Is it better to fit the new wand with its supplied O-Ring removed OR fish out the old O-Ring from the machine and fit the new wand with supplied O-Ring?

I know another dummy question - however thanks for your patience ?


----------



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

Just to round this thread off.

I replaced the O-Ring. When fitting the new wand I found that although I had the nut pretty tight moving the wand towards me started undoing the nut so I ended up fitting it with a bit more force than I would like.

Anyway it's on so I'll go away and stop boring folks any more ?

Jamie


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The tendency to undo as you move the wand is not uncommon. Usually caused by the short stub of pipe above the 'O' ring shoulder is fractionaly too long compressing metal to metal. The end of the pipe can be shortened by careful filing or using a junior hack saw.


----------



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> The tendency to undo as you move the wand is not uncommon. Usually caused by the short stub of pipe above the 'O' ring shoulder is fractionaly too long compressing metal to metal. The end of the pipe can be shortened by careful filing or using a junior hack saw.


 Many thanks for that help.


----------

